# Grizzly G8689 extended rack



## abunai (Jan 23, 2018)

How useful is the extended rack modification????
I use a vise and it seems like it's not needed.
I'd like to get one, but only place that seems to have it is LMS. 
With shipping to me it's over $60.00.
Maybe more than it's worth????


----------

